# A++ Certification



## jewels (Oct 4, 2006)

I was reading rgarr's posting about the A++ Certification and I agree. I have a degree in Network Administration and would like to get a job for the hands on experience then take my A++ Certification. The problem is finding a job. Does anyone know some good sources to pursue?:smile:


----------

